# Oh No but turned out OK



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

So,
Home after work, through the garage, then door, then my 5 month old “V” Bacchus greets me happily at the door.
What a nice welcome home, Wait WTF.
I left him at 12:00 with as frozen peanut butter Kong IN HIS CRATE.
Its 4:00 and he is at the door.
OH NO
Well he is breathing and happy and not covered in anything, so good! (sigh)
I thought for sure I must not have closed the crate door properly.
The door was fine.
So, because we travel a lot and we have a huge crate we take it apart to fit it in the SUV.
I only put 2 screws back when I got home, one at each side of the door.
Somehow he was able to strip the plastic tops of the screws and pop the whole top off. 
(He may have been air humping to accomplish this) 
Well we only lost a poor role of 2 ply toilet paper that he had his way with.
There were a few gloves and trinkets strewn around the house but he didn’t chew on anything.
He must have had a blast.
His food and water were gone, ALL of his toys were everywhere, and he had brought up 3 big bones from the basement.
All in all I was expecting wayyyy worse.










On another note, this new toy we got him is a great idea.
It comes with a plastic bottle in it.
Once he destroys that we just put another one inside.
It takes him longer if the top of the bottle is on really tight.
Once he gets a hole in it though it doesn’t last long.




























Just thought I'd share. 8)


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahahaha oh no! I live in constant fear that will happen to us as I'm pretty sure the first thing Dexter would do is destroy our new couch. What a good boy, Bacchus! (Minus the whole escape artist thing ) Bet he was pretty tuckered out from his adventurous afternoon!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Too funny... it sounds like that feeling I get when it's been quiet in the house for too long and I just know Lua's found some trouble :


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes I was rather pleased with him, but not to pleased with myself.
But a great lesson learned with no harm done.
Ya i know that "too quiet" feeling too, and sure enough he has something in his mouth.
And yes he was quite tired


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Too funny . Luck was on your side! 
It does bring to mind a question I had thought about before. What crate style/brands are the most escape proof. 
We will be traveling with Blaze most every weekend in the fall to college football games. So Blaze will be in hotel during games. I'd like to avoid an escape!:0  We have both styles.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH Trevor... You did make me LAUGH!! It is just too bad you didn't have one of those daytime surveillance cams on him... What a great video that would have made... might have even won the grand prize on AFV (Americas Funniest Videos, it's a TV show here in the USA with $10,000 give-a-ways)


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yess I am sure I could not "FAKE" the expression on my face when I opened the door to my boy.
The crate we have is awsome, If I would have had at least 3 or 4 more screws in it would have never happened.
Its big though lol


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

That's so funny... I bet he sure was proud of himself! ;D


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Watson said:


> That's so funny... I bet he sure was proud of himself! ;D


I would have loved to seen his face when the top came off of his crate
hmmm, im freeeee


----------

